# 2 female bodies found on nas beach.



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

anybosy here anything about the bodies found on the beach at nas today ? channel 3 says two females


----------



## Kingfish514 (Jan 21, 2009)

I couldn't find anything about it on any of the local websites, was it on the evening news?


----------



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

channel 3 facebook


----------



## Countryboyreese (Sep 11, 2012)

Could you post a link?


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

Just saw it on wear news. Said found near Sherman cove but no repeat no information saying it is related to the missing kayaker. Was not real clear if it was on navy property or maybe west of NAS Pensacola


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

it was just on the news there going to have more details later in the broadcast


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

Sounds like a female child and adult. They said details still very sketchy


----------



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

this so called smart phone wont let me


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

all that was said is it was a female and a child at sherman cove area


----------



## bailey (Apr 4, 2012)

We were pulling in to sherman cove ready to load out, one boat in front of us. Next thing I bet 10 rescue vehicles, ambulances, fire trucks, and an escambia county boat pulled in. We waited while the rescue boat loaded in. I asked one of the sheriff deputies if they had found the kayaker, he said no. Said a female and a child had washed up on the beach around corner. After we loaded out and got ready to pull out, all the rescue vehicles had moved and were at the first curve to the right past the marina. This is apparently where it happened. Right there where the folks fish off the bank on NAS at the pass.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I was returning to Sherman Cove at about 0930 yesterday and there was a sheriffs boat with a dog pulled up on the beach in the land cut about 100 yards East of the entrance to Sherman Cove. I didn't hear a thing about it as the cove office is closed Tues. and Wed. I'll bet that's what they were doing. There was no unusual activity at the Marina while I was there pulling my boat out.I was gone about 1015.


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

There were two female bodies found on the beach between fredricks and Sherman cove. Mother and her 10year old daughter. Mother was military. Thats all that is being released until family is notified. Drowning was cause of death apparently. Looks like the daughter might have slipped out in a current and mom went to help. Thats just speculation no one knows exactly what happened yet.


----------



## Ardiemus (Oct 12, 2010)

When I left work at 5 yesterday there were a dozen emergency and police vehicles between Sherman Cove and the other spot by the pass on NAS not to mention the police boats. I thought it was a little excessive for just the kayaker missing ( no offense ) but no one was talking. I did take off behind a HC-130 from NY who was helping in the SAR effort as well as some S-60s. Too sad about the girls.


----------



## Johnms (Nov 29, 2010)

http://www.pnj.com/article/20130516...und-in-water-near-Pensacola-Naval-Air-Station


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

OMG, bless these families.


----------



## williamsdad (Feb 2, 2010)

*What the H....*

http://www.wctv.tv/home/headlines/Bodies-of-Woman-and-Girl-Wash-Up-on-Pensacola-Beach-207695911.html


----------



## williamsdad (Feb 2, 2010)

Sorry, didn't see it posted already.


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

The beach drops off so quickly there. It's 6' deep 10 feet from the bank.My speculation is the little girl stepped into water over her head and mom didn't know how to swim and went in after her.... So sad.


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

May God bless and keep her love ones left behind. May God bless all those who will be touch by the lose of these people, Bless the men and women who recoved the body and who do this kind of work. :yes::thumbsup::yes:


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Very sad situation.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

This sounds like a terrible accident. That is also a bad place to play around in the water. The current rips through there. An Olympic swimmer would be no match for it.


----------

